# Watson/IBM Jeopardy thread - 2/14 to 2/16



## twilyth (Feb 15, 2011)

Watson hasn't won yet but it's looking good.



> Tonight’s episode of “Jeopardy!” matched Brad Rutter and Ken Jennings, the most successful contestants in the show’s 27-year history, against Watson, a super computer, with the power of 2,800 computer network and a whopping 15 terabytes of memory, in a three-program face-off pitting human against computer.
> 
> Human Brad Rutter and super machine Watson tied at $5,000 by show’s end. Human Ken Jennings lagged behind with $2,000.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

Go Watson!
Out of curiosity, is there a way to watch this live on the internet?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 15, 2011)

15TB with 2800 computer network processing capability? So 2800 NWL in IBM terms. 


And it still can't walk, eat, poo, or drink or make beer!!!! Piece of shit.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2011)

Go watson !!!


----------



## boogah (Feb 15, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> Go Watson!
> Out of curiosity, is there a way to watch this live on the internet?



http://www.channelsurf.eu/


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 15, 2011)

That looks suspicious. Is it legal? Just curious...


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2011)

At the end of the first full game, Watson has crushed the competition with nearly $35,000 in winnings.

http://www.590klbj.com/news/article.aspx?id=2995485


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting the updates because in UK I find it hard to follow otherwise. Nice to see Watson doing well. For the benefits to WCG I really hope he/it wins.


----------



## erocker (Feb 16, 2011)

I just want to see Ken Jennings beat that thing with a bat and proclaim himself to be the superior being. All out rage, that would be good TV.


----------



## KieX (Feb 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just want to see Ken Jennings beat that thing with a bat and proclaim himself to be the superior being. All out rage, that would be good TV.



Taking out the screen would be good tv, but Watson is an offsite cluster. It could get angry and call itself skynet  when it seeks revenge


----------



## francis511 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dude watson rocks ! "Let`s finish hedgehog-podge" ROFL !!!


----------



## twilyth (Feb 16, 2011)

erocker said:


> I just want to see Ken Jennings beat that thing with a bat and proclaim himself to be the superior being. All out rage, that would be good TV.



If you watched Conan tonight you got your wish.

They had a Watson "impersonator" on and after sucking up to Conan Andy Richter beat the monitor with a bat.  Good times.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 16, 2011)

Watson is amazing.  From tonight's show:







I think Watson might have this, expect it gets REALLY dumb questions wrong!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 17, 2011)

And... Watson wins!!!  $500K for WCG


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 17, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> And... Watson wins!!!  $500K for WCG



Ya know my buddy asked me "How much longer before machines start giving us orders" and I told him "I don't know because all I'll hear is it begging for its life as I pull the F#@king power cord."

This damn Watson gives a who new meaning to "Rage against the machine"

John Henry!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2011)

AlienIsGOD said:


> And... Watson wins!!!  $500K for WCG



Yeah watching it now, you guys lucked out!


----------

